# Avatar & Signature woes



## Quickleaf (Nov 23, 2016)

I've been having trouble recently, post-database crash, with my avatar & signature.

(1) After losing my old avatar (profile picture), I chose a new one on my hard drive that is 81 kb, under ENWorld's 97.7 kb limit. However, I received the error message "unable to save image." 

Am I doing something wrong?

(2) Also, I appear to have lost my signature. So I clicked on "My Settings" and looked over the options on the column on the left, and couldn't find anything mentioning a signature.

What am I missing? 

Thanks!


----------



## LordEntrails (Nov 23, 2016)

Unless you are a subscriber, you no longer get to have a signature or avatar. You can see more in this thread; http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?491590-What-happened-to-signatures


----------



## Rabulias (Nov 25, 2016)

Quickleaf's info to the left of his above post shows him to clearly be a Copper Subscriber.

There should definitely be an "Edit Avatar" and "Edit Signature" links in your screenshot, just below "Edit Profile Cover Photo." Something is amiss...


----------



## Quickleaf (Nov 25, 2016)

Rabulias said:


> Quickleaf's info to the left of his above post shows him to clearly be a Copper Subscriber.
> 
> There should definitely be an "Edit Avatar" and "Edit Signature" links in your screenshot, just below "Edit Profile Cover Photo." Something is amiss...




Ah, I used to subscribe for a long time. Didn't realize that my subscription had lapsed with new card. So, I just re-subbed.

However, my old signature was lost in the process, so I've got to hunt down some old threads now...


----------



## LordEntrails (Nov 26, 2016)

I knew I checked to make sure he didn't show as a subscriber 

I wasn't completely stupid! 

 (No offense taken or intended!)


----------

